# Need lots of setback with brooks saddle.



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

Does titec still make the hellbent? I need one in 26.8 but am having trouble finding that size. Any others out there? I would rather not shim but will if I have to for a 25.4.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't checked the sizes so this may be a bum steer but I was considering a seatpost from Velo-Orange as I believe they have some with more setback suitable for Brooks saddles. Maybe worth a look anyway.

Andrew


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I recently bought an older easton EA70 in 26.8 on ebay that likes this one, with 30mm setback. Stay away from the carbon version with that head.
I need 26.8 setback posts on a couple of my bikes & have a daily ebay search for 26.8 seatposts.
It's getting harder to find 26.8's )= 
That hellbent model hasn't been made in a long while, there was an "el norte" made after that, it had almost as much setback. I've seen nitto S66's in 26.8. Others with 15-25mm setback... salsa shaft, thomson setback, raceface XY, a few FSA models, ritchey comp. Currently made/readily available ones pretty much seem to be Ritchey & Thomson (kalloy/uno too). Lots more options with the shim route. 
Good luck!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

Still no luck with a Seatpost  
How is the offset measured? Is it center of post to center of clamp?


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> Still no luck with a Seatpost
> How is the offset measured? Is it center of post to center of clamp?


What bike do you want to Brooksify (and with which saddle)? The need for setback will depend on the frame and your preferred position as well as the saddle. The B17, for instance, was often used on English 3-speed bikes. There, it presented no problem in terms of setback. Put it on a road frame, and it might.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You might check with wallbike.com, which features Brooks saddles and carries seatposts designed for them. It seems your main problem is the 26.8 size of your post, which is an odd size. I've got a CLB post that would fit the bill but it's 27.2, but Wallbike might have it in 26.8.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

My bike is a khs tr-101 touring bike. Brand new. I'm 5'9 and rocking the 19" 
I usually stick with medium mtb frames and 56cm road bike frames. The top tube on this bike is long though so I'm using a 70mm stem with a high rise. Even with the stock Seatpost the saddle was slammed back and still pushed my body further than needed. I use KOPS as a starting point and tend to favor going behind or direct over the spindle. In this case I'm almost 2 inches ahead! When I ride I keep trying to shift my body further back on the saddle but I run out of saddle. Wasn't so bad with a regular rail saddle but even then, I still needed lots more setback. The wallbikes posts have 28mm offset. Not sure how that is measured but my titec from center of post to center of clamp is about 1 inch so I guess 25.4mm. 
Am I measuring right? I'm about to just return the brooks  I really don't want too. Its so comfy.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmmm. 2" (~5 cm) is a lot. I do have a setback post on one of my bikes...can't remember the brand, might be Titec, but it does make my Swift fit better (unfortunately for you, it's a 27.2 and I had to hunt like crazy for it five or six years ago). Here's a pic--I'll check the brand tonight (I'm on a different bike today):








. You might consider some of the other leather saddle manufacturers...Velo Orange sells some that don't seem to need quite so much setback (I have one on one of my bikes now) and there's also Berthoud (sold through Wallbike). One of these might give you the best of both worlds.

Otherwise, there are oddities (this one by Nitto):


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

The post on the Kogswell is made by Truvativ; doesn't look like it's made anymore (as I said, I had a heck of a time even finding one!). You may have to decide between how much you like that saddle, how much you like that frame, and how much you'd be willing to spend on a seat post...perhaps consider custom? Now...

I AM NOT ADVISING YOU TO DO THIS. 

Do not take this as advice, but--if I were you--I might be tempted to create my own seatpost by bolting the top 4" or so of one behind another that fits your frame. That would give you 1" of setback right there, PLUS whatever the clamp itself supplies. 

I AM NOT ADVISING YOU TO DO THIS. 

It would be extremely dangerous and foolish and might well end up with you injured or killed.

I AM NOT ADVISING YOU TO DO THIS.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

Could always reinforce with a couple of weld tacks!


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

I talked with John Siegrist at Dean Bikes in Boulder about making a custom seatpost with extra setback. He said it would be easy for them because they used to make one like that. He estimated roughly $200 for a custom Ti seatpost with whatever setback you wanted. 

Also, Todd at Black Sheep Bikes in Fort Collins works with Ti & might be willing to do something along these lines.


----------

